# مشاريع معمارية جميلة بصيغة pdf ، لا تضيعوا فرصة رؤيتها



## archdima (4 ديسمبر 2007)

أعضاء ملتقى المهنسين العرب، زوروا هذا الموقع التالي الذي يحتوي على مشاريع معمارية عالمية جميلة جداً، ( The MIPIM Architectural Review Future Project Awards 2007) 
لعلكم تجدون فيها الفائدة.
http://www.arplus.com/MIPIM/entries/index_category.html


----------



## alaanabil (4 ديسمبر 2007)

الموقع جميل فعلا
شكرا على المشاركة القيمه
وفى انتظار المزيد


----------



## أروى (4 ديسمبر 2007)

مرسى على الموقع


----------



## الصبا (4 ديسمبر 2007)

موقع اكثر من رائع
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## koky55 (4 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## archdima (4 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا لكم جميعاً، واتمنى ان استطيع افادتكم بأكثر من هذا ان شاء الله.


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (4 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكورا على الموقع الرائع


----------



## مهندسة\مروة (4 ديسمبر 2007)

موقع جميل جدا جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الافضل المبتكرين (5 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكور اغاتي على الجهد


----------



## waelalrikabi (5 ديسمبر 2007)

موقع جميل جدا شكرا لك وتسلم


----------



## حسام عبدالله (5 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكورعلى الموقع


----------



## وائل السلال (5 ديسمبر 2007)




----------



## وائل السلال (5 ديسمبر 2007)




----------



## وائل السلال (5 ديسمبر 2007)

الموقع جميل فعلا
شكرا على المشاركة القيمه


----------



## sasy0o0o (5 ديسمبر 2007)

موقع رائع
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## archdima (5 ديسمبر 2007)

شكراً لكم جميعاً على تعليقكم على موضوعي، ان شاء الله استطيع ان افيدكم بالمزيد


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (5 ديسمبر 2007)

الموقع لا يفتح الا بقسم ضئيل جدا

هل هناك مشكلة بالموقع ام ان جهازي به عيب ما ؟


----------



## archdima (5 ديسمبر 2007)

نهر النيييل قال:


> الموقع لا يفتح الا بقسم ضئيل جدا
> 
> هل هناك مشكلة بالموقع ام ان جهازي به عيب ما ؟


 
الاخ نهر النيييل، فتحت الموقع ولم اجد به اي خطأ، لا ادري اذا كانت المشكلة من عندك، فجهازك، انت ادرى به، ولكن المشاريع التي على على الموقع احجامها كبيرة نسبياً، تتجاوز ال 6 ميجابايت لكل ملف، وتحتاج الى سرعة انترنت عالية. كما تحتاج الى الصبر، قد تكون المشكلة في سرعة الانترنت لديك!!!!!!


----------



## النافذة (5 ديسمبر 2007)

الموقع مفيد
بارك الله فيك


----------



## كامل رمزى (5 ديسمبر 2007)

موضوع جميل يستحق التقدير


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (5 ديسمبر 2007)

نعم فتح اخي الفاضل archdima من جهاز المنزل

يبدو جهاز العمل به شيئا ما والله اعلم

اشكركجزيل الشكر على اهتمامك 

وبارك الله لك وفيك وجزاك خيرا


----------



## هنا (6 ديسمبر 2007)

thnx 
ent kbeeeer


----------



## هنا (6 ديسمبر 2007)

ent mohnds kbeeeeer


----------



## هنا (6 ديسمبر 2007)

wallah kbeer
kol ma ashof mshroo3 7lo
:b7ke:
el wad da m3lem


----------



## قلب الأحبة (6 ديسمبر 2007)

*مشاريع معمارية*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

جزاك الله كل خير يا archdima

وجعل العمل في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## هنا (6 ديسمبر 2007)

jnantk bs ween kont mn zman????????????


----------



## شيرين احمد محمود (6 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا على الموقع الراااااائع:8:


----------



## archdima (6 ديسمبر 2007)

thank you all


----------



## م حسناء (6 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكورررررررررر موقع اكثر من رائع


----------



## archdima (7 ديسمبر 2007)

شكراً لكم على مشاركتكم وتابعوا موضوع سلسلة كتب معمارية


----------



## يزن العرابي (7 ديسمبر 2007)

موقع جميل.............................


----------



## midraw (8 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## كريم العاني (8 ديسمبر 2007)

موقع جميل جدا 
مشكورة اختي


----------



## حجاجي (8 ديسمبر 2007)

:81: مشكورا الموقع مفيد


----------



## يا زمن (9 ديسمبر 2007)

شكراً على الموقع الرائع 
صراحة مفيد جداً


----------



## وليد الثرواني (9 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا على هذا الموقع الروعة.


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (11 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله الجنة


----------



## ffares213 (11 ديسمبر 2007)

*firas*

موقع جميل جدا شكرا لك وتسلم:2:


----------



## archdima (16 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا لكم جميعا على مروركم. المهم هو افادتكم


----------



## هاوي تخطيط (26 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا
موقع رائع ,واكتر من رائع


----------



## دينا حامد (27 ديسمبر 2007)

thankssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## معماريه مبتدئه (27 ديسمبر 2007)

موقع رائع
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## timon (27 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكور يا مهندس


----------



## archdima (27 يناير 2008)

Welcome every body


----------



## رغدة تمراز (28 يناير 2008)

كتير كتير حلو


----------



## رغدة تمراز (28 يناير 2008)

حلوة كتير جازاكم الله


----------



## م الحسين (29 يناير 2008)

شكرااااااعلى هذة المواقع المهمة


----------



## ramzy1974 (31 يناير 2008)

:14:


----------



## hamassaus (31 يناير 2008)

بارك الله فيكي archi


----------



## هندسة الشواطيء (1 فبراير 2008)

والله معلومات قيمة جزاكم الله فينا كل خير


----------



## رغدة تمراز (3 فبراير 2008)

:12: :75: :20: :63:


وائل السلال قال:


>


----------



## رغدة تمراز (3 فبراير 2008)

حلللللللللللللوووووووووووووووووةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة


----------



## رغدة تمراز (3 فبراير 2008)

مشاريع قمة في الجمال


----------



## عبدالرحمن باوزير (3 فبراير 2008)

موقع اكثر من رائع


----------



## متميزة (6 فبراير 2008)

شكرا كير ع الموقع


----------



## ramzy1974 (7 فبراير 2008)




----------



## Designer_DZ (7 فبراير 2008)

مشاركة مهمة جدا


----------



## archdima (8 فبراير 2008)

thank u everybody, u r always welcome.
u can also check this website, it's useful
www.freedwg.eu


----------



## الجناحي (9 فبراير 2008)

مشكورموقع رائع


----------



## archdima (1 يونيو 2008)

you're welcome everybody


----------



## عاشقة العيون (1 يونيو 2008)

يا رب تكون مواضيعك كلها بنفس المستوى


----------



## Arch_M (1 يونيو 2008)

شكرا لك على الموقع الرائع وجعلها في موازيين حسناتك


----------



## م . عبدالناصر (1 يونيو 2008)

بارك الله فيك ياغالي


----------



## مهندس الفلوجة (1 يونيو 2008)

لم استطع تنزيل الموضوع شكرا لمن يبعثه لي


----------



## لميـــاء (3 يونيو 2008)

موقع جميل شكرا لك


----------



## archdima (11 يونيو 2008)

............


----------



## Ahmed Hashem Ahmed (11 يونيو 2008)

شكرا على هذا الموقع الرائع


----------



## مايزنر (11 يونيو 2008)

بالفعل موقع رائع، مشكورة جداً على هذه المشاركة ووفقك الله...


----------



## icub4 (14 يونيو 2008)

thanks alot


----------



## جبال القصور (14 يونيو 2008)

شكرا على الموضوع


----------



## عامر قمر (15 يونيو 2008)

الله يعطيك العافية وشكوراً جزيلاً


----------



## archdima (15 يونيو 2008)

اهلاً بكم جميعاً وشكراً لكم على مروركم


----------



## رابح رسام (15 يونيو 2008)

موقع جميل جدا جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عاشق المعمار (16 يونيو 2008)

يعطيك الف عافية على الموقع الرائع
تحياتي لك ,,,


----------



## يقيني بالله (16 يونيو 2008)

بارك الله فيك
الله يجزيك كل خير يارب


----------



## first-arch (17 يونيو 2008)

موقع اكثر من رائع
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## archdima (22 يونيو 2008)

thank u everybody 4 passing


----------



## هنديس (22 يونيو 2008)

جميل جدا ويعطيك العافية


----------



## جابر المهندس (22 يونيو 2008)

شكرا على الموقع الرائع...................جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك..


----------



## غصون الأصالة (22 يونيو 2008)

شكرا عالموقع


----------



## alpha bidoo (23 يونيو 2008)

الموقع حلو فعلا شكرا archdima


----------



## archdima (28 يونيو 2008)

you're all welcome


----------



## ramzy1974 (28 يونيو 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## احمد8 (29 يونيو 2008)

الموقع جميل فعلا
شكرا على المشاركة القيمه
وفى انتظار المزيد


----------



## rabab_aha (30 يونيو 2008)

موقع قيم ...مشكور كتير


----------



## جابر المهندس (30 يونيو 2008)

بارك الله فيك.....موقع ممتاز


----------



## المصمم الراقي (4 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا لك جميل وتقديم رائع جدا جدا


----------



## المهندسة دنياقديما (5 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا كتير على الموقع الحلو


----------



## mimi25 (5 أغسطس 2008)

موقع رائع. لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## ود المنتزهة (5 أغسطس 2008)

موقع رائع مثل روعتك اتمني لك التوفيق


----------



## حيدر البراك (6 أغسطس 2008)

جميل جدأ واعمال رائعة


----------



## مرمروز (6 أغسطس 2008)

مشروع رائع الى الامام


----------



## rahel (7 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا ليكككككككك


----------



## lamia2888 (30 أكتوبر 2008)

merci pour le siite


----------



## بيكووو (30 أكتوبر 2008)

موقع مفيد وفقك الله

وشكراااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## مروان96 (31 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير واطعمك لحم طير


----------



## مهندس معماري وائل (1 نوفمبر 2008)

موقع جميل جدا ..............اشكرك بعمق


----------



## ||refoo|| (2 نوفمبر 2008)

_ميرسي على الموقع_


----------



## Nada khairy (2 نوفمبر 2008)

jazak allah 5ayraaan


----------



## rawan_200699 (3 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## smart_spy17 (3 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك على هذا المجهود


----------



## archdima (4 نوفمبر 2008)

..........................................


----------



## archdima (4 نوفمبر 2008)

thank u everybody... you're always welcome.....


----------



## archdima (4 نوفمبر 2008)

if any one has any question concerning finding such website let me know... i'll always be ready for help....


----------



## archdima (4 نوفمبر 2008)

--------------------


----------



## archdima (4 نوفمبر 2008)

or if u want architectural books... autoCAD blocks... i can tell where to find them


----------



## المهندس المتحدي (4 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خير اخي العزيز


----------



## مهندس بغداد (5 نوفمبر 2008)

موقع رائع شكرا جزيلا


----------



## amr helal (5 نوفمبر 2008)

ما شاء الله موقع رائع ومشروعات متميزه


----------



## arch_hamada (6 نوفمبر 2008)

*الموقع جميل فعلا
شكرا على المشاركة القيمه
وفى انتظار المزيد*​


----------



## عقاري متمكن (6 نوفمبر 2008)

موقع رائع كما من اعد الموضوع


----------



## مهندس ايهاب محمد (7 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل خير


----------



## يا زمن (7 نوفمبر 2008)

يسلموا إديك على الموقع الجميل


----------



## تاهو (8 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووور الموقع رائع


----------



## تاهو (8 نوفمبر 2008)

يعطيك الف الف عافية


----------



## إسلوبي (8 نوفمبر 2008)

_مشكووووووووووووووووووور أخوي على هذا الموقع الرائع 
و إلى الأمام و المزيد إن شاء الله ،،،_


----------



## بارتنون (10 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكورين أخووووي


----------



## ملاك الجحيم (10 نوفمبر 2008)

اخي العزيز نشكرك على مشاركاتك الدائمة والمفيدة لنا دوما ارجوا منك مساعدتي في مشروعي مجاورة سكنية اذا عندك مشاريع


----------



## سمر الكيالي (10 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا --الموقع رائع ومفيد جدا---اتمنى لك التوقيق


----------



## أسد الغابة (10 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكور على هذا الجهد الرائع ووالله يوفقك ويجزيك خيرا


----------



## archdima (15 نوفمبر 2008)

اهلا بكم جميعاً


----------



## norasbasha (15 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا على الموقع وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## Nab-Rock-il (10 ديسمبر 2008)

*موقع رائع
جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## eng: issa (10 ديسمبر 2008)

*




*​


----------



## hocem2222 (10 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرااااااااااااااا


----------



## archdima (13 يناير 2009)

you're all welcome


----------



## arch_alduribi (14 يناير 2009)

شكراً على هذا الموقع المتميز..
شكراَ لك..


----------



## موكشا (15 يناير 2009)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## مؤيد التايكر (15 يناير 2009)

عن جد موقع رهييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييب


----------



## جوجة دانية (17 يناير 2009)

رهيب والله رهيب 
وتشكر على الموقع الرائع


----------



## omar3bdelaziz (18 يناير 2009)

thanks alot


----------



## مهندس محمد قاسم (18 يناير 2009)

موقع جميل جدا شكرا لك


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (18 يناير 2009)

جزيت خيرا أخي الحبيب


----------



## arc.iraqi (18 يناير 2009)

مشكور يالغالي.........
عندي اقتراح..
ياريت كل واحد يحط مشاريعه بصيغة dwg لللاستفادة أكثر وتطويرها اذا صح التعبير
ومشكورين...........


----------



## 3d_max (19 يناير 2009)

شكرا على الموقع ___خير الناس من نفع الناس


----------



## archdima (6 فبراير 2009)

اهلاً بكم جميعاً ... ان شاء الله اقدر افيدكم كلما استطعت!!!


----------



## med89 (6 فبراير 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخي واصل تقدمك.......


----------



## خالد محمد سعيد (8 فبراير 2009)

شكرا على الموقع الرائع


----------



## ARCHHARD (8 فبراير 2009)

لقد اثرتي اعجابي بهذة المشاريع وأتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## جوجة دانية (8 فبراير 2009)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks 
alooooooooooooooot


----------



## هاوي تخطيط (9 فبراير 2009)

مشكور على الموقع 
وتسلم على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## med89 (10 فبراير 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخي........


----------



## ساجدة لله (11 فبراير 2009)

موقع رائع جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## حمزهههههه (12 فبراير 2009)

شكرا ليك انا مهندس مدني بس بج انت مشكور علي الجهد


----------



## نملة سحرية (16 فبراير 2009)

thank you very muchhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## جاتوزو (16 فبراير 2009)

مشاريع رائعه جدااااااااااااااااا .....مشكور


----------



## غانم رستم غلاب (17 فبراير 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااا لكم


----------



## zaoui (17 فبراير 2009)

merci becoup pour ce projet


----------



## asmaaaa (18 فبراير 2009)

( thanks)الموقع جمييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييل


----------



## روعه (18 فبراير 2009)

جميل 
يسلمو كثير...


----------



## محمد كمال عبدالله (19 فبراير 2009)

الحمد لله لا تنسونا بالدعاء


----------



## محمد كمال عبدالله (19 فبراير 2009)

كل سنة وانتم طيبين ولا تنسونا بالدعاء


----------



## محمد كمال عبدالله (19 فبراير 2009)

بحبكم قوى ولا تنسونا بالدعاء


----------



## محمد كمال عبدالله (19 فبراير 2009)

*بحبكم قوى ولا تنسونا بالدعاء*​


----------



## محمد كمال عبدالله (19 فبراير 2009)

*بحبكم قوى ولا تنسونا بالدعاء يا اخوان *​


----------



## s.a.a (19 فبراير 2009)

شكرا على الموقع .
هل لديكم مبانى تدمج فيها الطرز القديمة مع الmodern


----------



## سـليمان (19 فبراير 2009)

*موقع رائع
جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## زاكروس محمود (20 فبراير 2009)

archdima قال:


> أعضاء ملتقى المهنسين العرب، زوروا هذا الموقع التالي الذي يحتوي على مشاريع معمارية عالمية جميلة جداً، ( the mipim architectural review future project awards 2007)
> لعلكم تجدون فيها الفائدة.
> http://www.arplus.com/mipim/entries/index_category.html


 
*مشكورا على الموقع الرائع*​


----------



## زاكروس محمود (20 فبراير 2009)

لزيادة المعلومات عن تقدم أربيل عاصمة اقليم كوردستان العراق رجاء انقر www.hawlergov.org

زاكروس محمود


----------



## archdima (9 يونيو 2009)

..............................................................


----------



## محمد السواكنى (10 يونيو 2009)

الله يبارك فيك وفى اضافات الجميلة للمواقع


----------



## أمير البحر (10 يونيو 2009)

مشكور حبيب القلب - أريد منك مساعة في تصميم واجهة لبناء من ثلاث طبقات مساحة الواجهة 13*9


----------



## arch:heba (10 يونيو 2009)

*مشكور جدا ... جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## طالبة العفو (11 يونيو 2009)

شكرا علي الموقع الرائع


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (7 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا على الموقع لكن تقدر تخبرني عن المكان التبويب الذي اجد فيه المشاريع


----------



## archdima (7 نوفمبر 2011)

*Website updated*

This link was posted in 2007, 4 years ago. This website has changed since then. It has been updated many tines and the page I addeded the link to is no more available
It really contained amazing projects. Unfortunatetly, you can't get them now. I hope you like the website itself


----------



## mohammed215 (9 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا


----------



## mhmdslmon (10 نوفمبر 2011)

جعلك الله من اللذين يظلهم الله بظله يوم لا ظل إلا ظله بقضاءك لحوائج الناس


----------



## الشفق الابيض (11 نوفمبر 2011)

*مشكووووووووووووووووووووور*


----------



## rami85 (11 نوفمبر 2011)

موقع رائع شكرا علي الافادة


----------



## مهندس لؤي (12 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا


----------



## sami280 (28 نوفمبر 2011)

*موقع جميل جدا جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## dr-karim (28 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكورة مهندسة ديما


----------



## Farewell Moment (29 نوفمبر 2011)

جيد ......


----------

